
Ask HN: What is your home music streaming setup? - AlexMuir
For years I&#x27;ve had little Chinese amplifiers (T-amps) coupled to Airport Expresses scattered around the house playing over Airplay - the amplifiers are connected to good quality speakers.  It worked great - I could stream from anywhere in the house&#x2F;office to anywhere else.<p>Gradually the system has become less and less stable - I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s because routers have become more modern but now I can&#x27;t connect much of the time.<p>Apple has basically abandoned Airports and there are various bugs which mean I can only set them up when plugged into a LAN. Basically I need a better solution!  Also there&#x27;s no multiroom support on iOS devices, only on iTunes for some reason.<p>Options:<p>- Sonos: I don&#x27;t like their requirement for a user account, and it&#x27;s very pricey.  I have the IKEA Symfonisk speaker and it works great, but I want to be able to connect to external speakers.<p>- Bluetooth: It&#x27;s become much better over the time that the Airplay has degraded, but I have to be within range of the receiver and multiroom audio is out.
======
troydavis
I’m using Roon, which is widely supported (and supports AirPlay and Sonos
outputs, plus dozens of RoonReady outputs):
[https://kb.roonlabs.com/FAQ:_What_audio_outputs_or_devices_a...](https://kb.roonlabs.com/FAQ:_What_audio_outputs_or_devices_are_supported_by_Roon%3F)
,
[https://kb.roonlabs.com/Roon_partner_programs](https://kb.roonlabs.com/Roon_partner_programs)

Usually the DAC handles streaming, but some powered monitors and streaming-
only devices also do.

